# Ladyfingers - AG doll - Pumpkin Costume



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

American Girl Knitting Patterns
Part of Handout #3
Created by Elaine Baker - Ladyfingers
April, 2012

Please note: The pattern for the pumpkin skirt was revised for this posting - to make the numbers add up.

PUMPKIN COSTUME

#6 needles
Baby sport yarn #3 weight for the green top, #4 weight or heavier orange yarn for the skirt. Note: A variegated green yarn looks great for the top, headband and leaves to trim the headband.

BASIC TOP WITH CAPPED SLEEVES:

With green, cast on 46 stitches. Knit 2 rows. Place markers as follows:
Knit 7, place marker (PM), Knit 10, PM, Knit 12, PM, Knit 10, PM, Knit 7 = 46 sts.
Purl, slipping markers.
Knit across, increasing BEFORE and AFTER each marker. (To increase: knit in front and back of the stitches on each side of the markers).
Purl, slipping markers - with no increase.
Continue to increase on the knit row and purl the next row until you have stitches on the needle, as follows:
14 (right back), 24 (sleeve), 26 (front), 24 (sleeve), 14 (left back) = 102 sts.

Cap Sleeves:

Next Row: Knit 14, remove marker, BIND OFF 23 sleeve stitches, remove marker, BIND OFF one more stitch (to complete the 24 sleeve stitches), Knit 26 stitches, remove marker, BIND OFF 23 sleeve stitches, remove marker, BIND OFF one more stitch (to complete the 24 sleeve stitches, knit 13 stitches. = 54 stitches.
Next Row: Purl across, PURL 2 STITCHES TOGETHER AT UNDERARMS, in order to attach the front of the garment to the backs. = 52 stitches.
Beginning with a knit row, work in stockinet stitch for 10-12 rows - to the waistline.
Cut green yarn, leaving a strand long enough to sew the back seam.

PUMPKIN SKIRT:

Attach orange yarn.
Row 1: Knit in front and back of each stitch across the row. = 104
Row 2: (Wrong side), K1, * P5, K1, repeat from * end with K1. (You will have 2 sts left over at the end - K2 together).
Row 3: P1, * K5, P1, repeat from * across.
Repeat Rows 2 and 3 until skirt measures 3-¼ inches, ending with Row 3.
Next Row: Purl 3 stitches together across row. Bind off. Sew back seam.

"PUFF THE PUMPKIN SKIRT":

With a darning needle, run an orange thread around the bound off edge - on the wrong side - PUSH UP THE SKIRT TO MAKE IT PUFF OUT LIKE A PUMPKIN. Once the skirt is in the shape of a pumpkin, use the two strands of the thread to pull tightly around the dolls upper legs and tie in a bow on the WRONG SIDE. When undressing the doll, untie the strand and loosen the puffy skirt.

HEADBAND:

With green, cast on 54 stitches. Knit 8 rows in garter stitch. Bind off. Attach a cluster of three leaves to one side of the headband.

LEAVES FOR HEADBAND:

#2 and #3 needles - Green yarn

Cast on 3 stitches. Knit in garter stitch for 6 rows.
Row 1: Cast on 4 stitches, knit across row
Row 2: Cast on 4 stitches, knit across row
Row 3: Knit in front and back of FIRST stitch - knit across row.
Row 4: Knit in front and back of FIRST stitch - knit across row.
Row 5 and 6:: Knit
Row 7: Bind off 2 stitches - knit across row.
Row 8: Bind off 2 stitches - knit across row.
Row 9: Knit in front and back of FIRST stitch - knit across row.
Row 10: Knit in front and back of FIRST stitch - knit across row.
Row 11 and 12: Knit
Row 13: Bind off 2 stitches - knit across row.
Row 14: Bind off 2 stitches - knit across row.
Row 15: Knit 1, slip 1, knit 2, pass slip stitch over the 2 knit stitches, knit 1.
Row 16: Knit
Row 17: Slip 1, Knit 2, pass slip stitch over the knit stitches
Cut yarn. With darning needle, draw through remaining stitches. Make one leaf with #3 needles, and two leaves with #2 needles. Sew the three leaves in a cluster to one side of the headband.

BOOTIES:

With #6 needles and orange or green yarn, cast on 18 stitches. Knit in garter stitch for 6 rows.
Knit 2 stitches together at EACH END of the row. = 16 stitches.
Purl 1 row.
Knit in stockinet stitch for 4 rows.
Heel: K2 together, knit 12, K2 together = 14sts.
P2 together, purl 10, P2 together = 12 sts
K2 together, knit 8, K2 together = 10 sts
Knit 6 rows in stockinet stitch. Do not bind off. Cut long strand; and with darning needle, pull up stitches on knitting needle. Pull tightly, knot securely, and sew seam.
Optional: With #2 needles and green yarn, make four leaves and attach two leaves to the center front of each bootie. 

"TRICK OR TREAT" BAG:

With orange and #6 needles, cast on 40 stitches. Knit in garter stitch for 36-38 rows. Bind off, leaving a long strand for making a chain strap for the treat bag. Fold in half and sew sides, leaving top open. Continue with the same long strand of yarn, with a crochet hook, make a chain of 55. Attach the end of this chain to the opposite side of the bag - for a shoulder strap. Use black felt pieces to make a pumpkin face on the bag.

Note: The photos show a halter top with a short sleeved jacket, but this was changed to the "basic top" with capped sleeves because it is too cold in October for a halter top.


----------



## tammyc77 (Apr 7, 2012)

Adorable - you do such incredible work - thank you!!


----------



## beelady (Oct 14, 2011)

Absolutely adorable, thank you Elaine. I am busy making your last one - the bulky jacket with hood but will get to this too. 

Again, thanks for sharing so generously.


----------



## Kathi15 (Apr 7, 2012)

Thank you so much Ladyfinger for your AG patterns.. My grandaughter just received McKenna for her 5th birthday. You are one talented knitter.


----------



## maxjones (Aug 2, 2011)

So cute!!!! Thanks for the pattern. I hope I have time to make one for my granddaughter's Rebecca.


----------



## soamaryllis (Jun 5, 2012)

Really cute! I love your patterns.


----------



## margaret15 (Oct 7, 2012)

i love this and im going to give it a go, my two granddaughters have the English version of this doll, height 18" i need some knitting patterens for them, but so far have only got baby patterns, is there any free patterns i can down load please


----------



## Joycie48 (May 17, 2011)

Another great pattern. Thanks so much for your generous sharing.


----------



## cheri49 (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks LadyFingers for sharing your patterns are adorable and so easy to understand.


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

It's amazing how many "new" names I see on this thread! So far, I have e-mailed over 1500 copies of EACH of the three American Girl knitting handouts, and I still have an average of 7-8 e-mail requests daily from new members to this KP Forum. This must be a really popular crafting site - or else there are lots of you "lurking" around and then decide to join our happy little group and get involved.

Either way, it's wonderful, and I'm happy to provide free knitting patterns for the AG doll, Barbie and the tiny baby dolls.

To find patterns on this website by Ladyfingers, go to the top of the page - LEFT HAND COLUMN - click on the title "Knitting Forum". This will open a list of topics that are discussed here. Click on "User Submitted, How-To's, Patterns, Tutorials", then scroll down through the titles looking for anything submitted by Ladyfingers - lots of pages to scroll through - because other members have also contributed goodies to this section.

For example, click on the Ladyfingers title "Long Pants with Center Crease and Easy Boxy Sweater". This will open to a copy of the pattern with photo, and all the comments.
One of our members has provided us with a PDF Download button, located in the middle of her comments. Scroll down through the remarks looking for "Daeanarah" - you will find the Download button in the center of the page. Click on this download button and a very nice copy of the pattern and photo will appear on your computer - for easy printing.

Once you have clicked on "Knitting Forum" you will see in that long list of topics - "Pictures". This section indicates that photo(s) are posted for each topic. You will have to scroll through many, many pages to find postings by Ladyfingers - there are over 100 photos for the AG doll, many photos for Barbie, and lots of pictures for the tiny baby dolls.

Many knitters here have told me they have a 3-ring binder and download all the photos, the handouts and all the individual patterns from this site, and keep them in clear plastic sheet protectors. This way, it is easier to find a photo in the binder, rather than search this website for a similar photo when they are working on one of the patterns.

If you are new to this site and want copies of the 3 AG knitting handouts and/or the Barbie handout - send me an e-mail to:

[email protected]

I'll send you the handouts via reply e-mail ASAP.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

That is a very pretty looking outfit for the doll. Have downloaded it. Thank you for posting.


----------



## ria1 (Jun 15, 2011)

thank you "ladyfingers" for your time and effort to supply these lovely patterns for us


----------



## tikeur (May 19, 2012)

So cute!!!! Thanks for the pattern.
Adorable
Bravo


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

I was surprised to see knitters from OCONUS - that's military "speak" for "outside the continental United States". They thought the Pumpkin costume was cute and adorable, and I was wondering if you knitters from Paris, the UK, Australia, etc. have "Halloween" or go "Trick or Treating"?????

I didn't even think about the number of knitters who live outside the US when I posted the pattern. I just thought it was appropriate for this time of the year - even though it appears in Handout #3 for the AG doll, I wanted to post it again for those of you who don't have any of the AG doll handouts.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

what about a poncho, or a short cape for the doll?


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

Thank you, Elaine. I have the original version of this outfit, and just downloaded and printed this updated version, too. Cute outfit.


----------



## margaret15 (Oct 7, 2012)

Thought you all might like to see the start of my pumpkin dress, not bad for 1st attempt, thank you for a wonderful outfit my granddaughters are going to be so thrilled


----------



## margaret15 (Oct 7, 2012)

i have finished this outfit now, and sewing it up, my question is, if i sew the whole back up how do i get it on to the doll, i have bought some press studs thinking i would need these, any answers please ???


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

If you followed the "basic top" pattern and cast on 46 stitches, then when the garment is finished it should fit when you dress her feet-first. The yarn stretches and with "trial and error" I found that casting on 46 stitches is enough to get her body through to dress the doll. No problem.

You don't need snaps, zippers, buttons, or Velcro fasteners for these patterns, just sew the seams, and she's ready to go.


----------



## margaret15 (Oct 7, 2012)

thank you, i dont have a doll to try it out on as my randdaughter live 3 hours away, might be a good idea if i had one of my own, i have now finishe the boots and started the 2nd one, i will post the finished garments. do you have a knicker pattern or is there one in the email you sent me?? :?: thank you again


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

here are some of the other AG Doll patterns by Elaine-Ladyfingers


----------



## margaret15 (Oct 7, 2012)

thank you for these patterns, i have now saved them all and just need some more wool and i will have them done hopefully for christmas .


----------



## TxCynDoll (Aug 22, 2012)

Wow, I just love this pumpkin costume, you are such a beautiful person for sharing once again your patterns...thank you so much for all the wonderful things you have posted... 

Cynthia


----------



## sandj (May 16, 2012)

So Darling!!!


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Adorable!


----------



## Mommy1395 (Apr 18, 2013)

Hello, Just joined this forum and got my first digest and saw your patterns and am in total awe and delight. Absolutely love your patterns and such skill you have. Was wondering if the offer to join for the handouts is still open? Would love to be able to join that list if still an option. Thank you so much for all the patterns that you have shared and to the poster Deahanna (hope I got that right) that has posted the pdf version for us to download.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Mommy

Sure you can download Elaine's patterns. I have created a topic Ladyfingers - Elaine's Dolls Patterns. 
Look there and you'll find the patterns. You'll have to go thorugh all the posts. The ones with link in the middle is where you can download it in pdf format.
Also, if you do a search, type in Ladyfingers, click on advanced box, select user-tutorials-etc. within the topic you'll find where Daeanarah (That's me) have uploaded the patterns in pdf format to download.


----------



## Mommy1395 (Apr 18, 2013)

Thank you so much for the warm welcome, and even though I am still in the process of unpacking from moving out of state after 20 yrs in same house (wow I have a lot of stuff LOL) I did manage to find some of my needles and yarn and downloaded all the patterns of Elaines that I could find and printed out the short robe, pj's and slippers and have started. I do have a question though if anyone can help. after you do the bind off for the sleeves you then have to cast on 4 sts and this is for some reason stumping me. Can anyone guide me in the direction of how to do this?? Again thank you so much for all the wonderful patterns and the warm welcome to the group :>)


----------



## Mommy1395 (Apr 18, 2013)

ooops, ignore that post (giggle) I found a video on YouTube that reminded me how to do it. Sorry about that. Am loving how self explanatory this pattern is written. Am hoping that mine comes even close to how cute your's is and I will be ecstatic.


----------



## Catriona (Jun 30, 2011)

I love this pattern, but how would I make the halter top? I live in the South, and have been known to still be in shorts and tank tops for Thanksgiving!


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

The halter top skating outfit will be posted soon. As you can see in the photo, I had to add some crocheted chain stitch loops (the only crochet I know how to do), because the halter was too narrow and didn't decently cover her little chest. I am working out the number of knitting stitches required to do this properly.


----------



## Catriona (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks Elaine! Looking forward to the post.


----------



## grandmombear (Feb 2, 2013)

Is jacket made from the shrug pattern you previously listed or is it a new pattern? ThanX so much--I am truly addicted to making your patterns. I have purchased 2 of each Springfield dolls- i set for me & my GD;other set will be given to Toys for Tots with 4-5 outfits(knitted & sewn)Hope this will make the holidays bright for some little girls. HAVE a HAPPY DAY to all KP'ers!


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Grandmombear.
That will be an awesome gift. Just make sure to tell the people at Toys for Tots that the clothes go with the doll.
I believe the shrug used is the same and all of Elaine's patterns can be found in topic search

Ladyfinger's - Elaine's Doll Patterns.


----------



## grandmombear (Feb 2, 2013)

ThanX-fellow Oregonian!!!!


----------



## grandmombear (Feb 2, 2013)

Also, the Halter top I found as variation in ladyfingers "skating-ballerina costumes w/ skates" it the last picture shown!


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Hi Grandmombear

Yes it is uploaded under the section topic of 
Elaine's - Doll Patterns.
When Elaine posts a pattern, I uploaded in PDF format to make it easier to download and print.

Rhyanna


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

I wonder if instead of doing a 'pouf' for the skirt, just let it hang like a skirt with 'pleats' fullness.

Happy Knitting

Rhyanna


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

The whole concept of a Halloween PUMPKIN Costume is to make the skirt look just like a pumpkin - which means it has to be "puffy".

An alternative to the pattern instructions would be to make the skirt full - using more stitches - for example, if you begin the waist portion with 54 or 56 stitches, DOUBLE that amount by increasing in every stitch, then make the "gourd" separations as per the pattern instructions. When you get down to just above the knees - KNIT 2 TOGETHER across the row, so you now are back at the original 54 or 56 stitches.
On the next row (wrong side), knit 2 together (12 TIMES), giving you 42 or 44 stitches, which would fit snugly around the dolls legs and create a little "puff" without pushing up the material.

Keep the skirt short - at or above her knees - to get a better "pumpkin" effect.

Then you can always make a pair of green boots to cover her legs a little bit more, if necessary.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Ok got the pumpkin thing outfit


----------

